# Need advice on Premature lambs, should we keep trying?



## sunnyside (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello all!

Seems I am always posting about the bad and never the good!

We had another Finn ewe (first time mama) give birth last night to 4 babies.  2 were dead, 2 were alive but incredibly smaller than the other two that had passed.  The two little boys definitely look premature to me.  However the dead ones were much larger.  Is that possible?  Of the two boys who were born alive, one has weepy still half closed eyes and the other boy has open eyes but appears blind in one of them.  Teeth are barely there on both.  Both have trouble standing but nurse from mama when we hold her down (she was a nervous wreck and keeps licking the babies but will not let them nurse when they head towards the back of her, she keeps moving so she can continue to lick them.).  

Both boys nurse from mama well when we hold them (we wanted to ensure they are getting colostrum) and also are supplementing with a bottle as well, as she is just such a wreck.  They are nursing fine.  Still very wobbly, but standing up for a bit longer than before.  They were born at 1 AM this morning.  

Now for the questions...how can lambs from the same ewe be so much further along and others (these little guys) be so much smaller?  Did the two large ones take all of mamas nutrients leaving nothing for these two?  And most importantly, should we continue to do what we can or are we just prolonging the inevitable on these babies?  They seem to be doing as well as they can so I think they have the will to survive, but want to make sure I am not keeping these poor guys around if they are in pain, etc...

On a happier note, the other Finns all had beautiful healthy full term baby ewe lambs!  The rest of the herd did so well, we thought all births were to go that smooth.  (Our first year, now we see that was wishfull thinking).  After this one and the other Finn that aborted for unknown reasons last month, we have a wonderful new crop of babies on the farm!

Please ignore any typos!  I have been up since 7 am yesterday, really trying to pull these guys through!

Appreciate any advice, thoughts...

Not sure if this is important or not, but one of the dead lambs did not have a sac (hope that is the right word). A ton of clearish liquid came gushing out and then the first dead one was born.  The other one that didn't make it was still in the sac but it has a yellowish almost oily look to the fluid?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Different size babies are not uncommon. I am just surprised it's the largest ones that were stillborn.

Teeth don't usually start coming in until a couple days of age, so that's normal.

As long as the mother is taking care of the babies, they should be okay. Once she realizes there's nothing left on the babies to lick off, hopefully she'll let them nurse without your help.

I think if you just keep doing what you're doing, you should be good.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 31, 2012)

> On a happier note, the other Finns all had beautiful healthy full term baby ewe lambs!  The rest of the herd did so well, we thought all births were to go that smooth.  (Our first year, now we see that was wishfull thinking).  After this one and the other Finn that aborted for unknown reasons last month, we have a wonderful new crop of babies on the farm!


Don't beat yourself up about the losses. Most of us get them - it is just a side effect of farming! LOL! Enjoy the live ones 

As for the two little ones, if they are nursing, then they still have hope in my opinion. If for some reason they do not make it at least you will know that you did everything possible for them.

Liz


----------



## nomad (Mar 31, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Different size babies are not uncommon. I am just surprised it's the largest ones that were stillborn.


I agree.  It seems that our does and ewes deliver the largest offspring first and they are very vibrant and healthy.  Typically, there will always be a disparity in offspring size due to one or more taking more of the nutrients from the others in utero.  My theory is that the larger and stronger were the first to implant - this is only my theory.  If anyone needs a little extra watching, it will usually be the smaller sibling(s).  As SheepGirl said, work with them and keep them well fed and hopefully they will gain ground quickly.

If you do end up bottle feeding, we have found that keeping their metabolism elevated is the best measure for success.  This is accomplished by feeding them (particularly early on) often (every 2 hours) and in smaller amounts.  Once they get a little older (2 weeks or so) you can reduce number of feedings and give more each time (hey, we all need our rest too).  The idea is to mimic how mom would feed them in the pasture.

Best wishes.


----------



## sunnyside (Mar 31, 2012)

Great advice you guys!  Thanks so much! Love the support on this board!!

What about the eye sight?  Will they eventually get it?  I think the smaller of the two's eyes are opening up just a smidge more this evening.  He seems a little bow legged as well.


----------



## nomad (Mar 31, 2012)

sunnyside said:
			
		

> Great advice you guys!  Thanks so much! Love the support on this board!!
> 
> What about the eye sight?  Will they eventually get it?  I think the smaller of the two's eyes are opening up just a smidge more this evening.  He seems a little bow legged as well.


With proper nutrition and time, they should gain full eye sight.   We currently have a bottle lamb that appeared to have blindness in one eye and partial blindness in another when born.  The ewe rejected him most likely due to this.  We fed him often and in small quantities to elevate metabolism which stimulates cell division and repair.   We do not use milk replacer.  We have extra colostrum frozen in storage for these events and we always have milking does and a milk cow in production for excess milk.   He is now 2 weeks old and by all accounts has full eye sight.  Be careful with the one who is just now opening his eyes.  Since he is particularly altricial (underdeveloped), be sure that his eyes are not overexposed to sunlight if he is  unable to close eyes appropriately or if his pupils seem overly dilated.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 31, 2012)

Are lambs usually born with teeth? None of mine have been but generally get them in the first week or so......huh I'll have to keep an eye on that. Congrats for the two you did get, sorry for the two you lost.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Are lambs usually born with teeth? None of mine have been but generally get them in the first week or so......huh I'll have to keep an eye on that. Congrats for the two you did get, sorry for the two you lost.


No, they're not. Baby teeth start coming in by the time they are a week old.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 2, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, teeth are covered for at least a couple days.  A lot of people mistakenly think they're preemies, but that's not always the case.  Also, hooves have a soft jelly-like bottom so they don't injure the ewe, and people think that means they're preemies too, but the soft part comes off as soon as they start standing up.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank goodness.! Alot of what people had pointed to as marks of preemies were very common for my sheep.


----------

